# Anyone knows 'happy' arias?



## Fabrizio (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone knows 'happy' arias like "Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja" from the Magic Flute?

Well.. I don't think the term 'happy' is the best here but lively, cheerful arias.. :lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

"La donna è mobile" from Verdi's _Rigoletto_ is quite cheerful.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Lot's from Rossini's comic operas starting with Figaro's Largo al Factotum


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Play any Opera Buffa by Rossini. Chock full of them. Dazzling!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> "La donna è mobile" from Verdi's _Rigoletto_ is quite cheerful.


It's a very cheerful tune, but in its context in the opera it has a kind of dramatic irony because of course one of the 'fickle' women in question gives her life to save her worthless lover. I don't think we're meant to hear the aria (is it technically an aria?) and feel cheered by the sentiments the Duke is expressing.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

'Happy' can be taken in more than one way. I think that the happiest of the Rossini arias is from the end of _La Cenerentola_ "Nacqui all'affanno ... Non piu mesta" - Cinderella has her prince


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

O Mes Amis from la file du Regiment


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

'Mes amis, écoutez l'histoire' from _Le Postillon de Lonjumeau._


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

largo et factotum


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

"Morgenlich leuchtend" (Walther's Prize Song) and "Am stillen Herd in Winterszeit" from Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Fabrizio said:


> Anyone knows 'happy' arias like "Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja" from the Magic Flute?
> 
> Well.. I don't think the term 'happy' is the best here but lively, cheerful arias.. :lol:


From Haydn's Creation: Mit Würd und Hoheit angetan -






(this is one of the classics of the repertoire).

Try 'Schon eilet from der Ackersmann' from Haydn's Seasons:






(starts at 00:44)

or 'Ihr schönen aus der Stadt' from the same Oratorio:






These two Oratorios contain other wonderful arias, highly recommended.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> "Morgenlich leuchtend" (Walther's Prize Song) and "Am stillen Herd in Winterszeit" from Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg.


Great examples! Beautiful,melodic, uplifting, not annoying earworms...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bernstein Candide Oh Happy We!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Bernstein Candide Oh Happy We!


Also, the "Auto Da Fe" number is quite cheery...but for the wrong reasons, I guess.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"Happy Talk" sung by Bloody Mary from South Pacific.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> Also, the "Auto Da Fe" number is quite cheery...but for the wrong reasons, I guess.


Yeah. That really burns me up!


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

Is this cheery enough for you?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Menotti's The Telephone makes me smile every time I watch it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Try this one:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

violadude said:


> Also, the "Auto Da Fe" number is quite cheery...but for the wrong reasons, I guess.


How about "Glitter and be Gay?"

And if you REALLY want happiness for the wrong reason there's always "A Little Priest" from "Sweeney Todd." (Admittedly a duet, not an aria.)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Je veux vivre must be the ultimate happy sounding aria:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Musetta's Waltz


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Duet which is also happy.

La Traviata - con letra en italiano (Libiamo ne' lieti calici) Pavarotti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Luciano Pavarotti - Ah mes amis - Live at the Met 1972


----------

